# كتاب رائع جدا يشرح كهرباء السيارات



## ابراهيم الجمل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اقدم لكم*كتاب رائع جدا يشرح كهرباء السيارات

من هنا 

*http://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/12/blog-post_4277.html

​


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا و ياريت اعادة تحميل هذا الكتاب
*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم كتاب جميل جدا باللغه العربية فى اجهزة القياس

للتحميل 

http://engineer-programs.blogspot.co...g-post_04.html​*​


----------

